# The Drive lever/Auger lever interlock only works some of the time



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey, I have a brand new Canadian model HSS1332ACT. The driver/auger lever interlock is only working some of the time, and this is a pain in the butt because when the interlock doesn't work, I can't free up my right hand for on the fly chute adjusting. Anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I have no clue on that 1. but 1 of the Honda guru's will show up here sooner or later. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Aloha from the easternmost point of North America(St. John's, Newfoundland)!

And for those that don't know what I mean by lever interlock(maybe I am using the wrong terms), it's when you have both the auger and drive lever engaged, when you lift your hand off the auger lever(but keep it on the drive lever), the auger lever is supposed to stay engaged. This is only happening some of the time. Maybe there is some type of cable adjustment I can make to fix? Not sure, I read the owners manual and couldn't see anything covering this particular issue.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

I take it there's nothing obvious off/out of place in the cables and mechanisms attached to the levers?


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

No. I am thinking the cold weather is having an effect on it, which is annoying because obviously snowblowers should be made to handle cold weather(it's stored inside an unheated garage).


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have the same problem with my HSS1332ATD. [email protected] PM'd me some suggested adjustments but they did not work for me. I decided to use it for a full season and bring it in for warranty repair in the spring, if it did not go away. Maybe with more complaints, Honda will come up with a fix.

I did find that upwards pressure on the auger lever kept it locked. Maybe jamming a piece of foam under the lever forward would help.

Ken C


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I am thinking the cold weather is the culprit. It worked perfect today as it was 2 celcius. Though today the problem was a nasty chute clog that took boiling water to clear. The snowblower performance is excellent in general, but these two issues I have had are annoying.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I have had the "interlock" problem in the past. 

On the right side of the handlebar, there is a stamped-steel cover (17) over the ratchet (16). Typically what happens is moisture gets in there and causes the ratchet to bind, or the lubrication dries up. Remove the 10MM bolt (26) and the 10MM nut (22) and remove the cover. Give the ratchet a good soaking with WD-40 and operate with your finger while doing so. That should rinse any moisture or failed lubricant. 

I got into the habit of doing this at every start of the season. 

Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Marlow said:


> Hey, I have a brand new Canadian model HSS1332ACT. The driver/auger lever interlock is only working some of the time, and this is a pain in the butt because when the interlock doesn't work, I can't free up my right hand for on the fly chute adjusting. Anybody know how to fix this?


Yes, there is a fix:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...8-hss1332-auger-clutch-lever-not-locking.html

FYI, the bulletin covers only USA-spec models, but usually Honda Canada will apply the same fixes and policies to Canada-spec models like yours.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Great post Robert. The exploded view lets you see exactly how the interlock works.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Ive had an intermittent issue on one my Hondas, and the other one didn't work at all. I just sprayed some lubricant on the mechanism and worked it in by smashing the handles a few times. They both work great now, and theres a nice snap to the click when the interlock engages.


----------

